# Early Rider 24" Innenbeinlänge



## tobichzh (24. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand konkrete Erfahrungen mit dem Early Rider 24" MTB (mit 100er Federgabel)?
Die Herstellerangabe kommt mir komisch vor.
>127 cm Körpergrösse
> 67 cm Innenbeinlänge

Hintergrund:
Mein Sohn (125 / 58 cm barfuss gemessen) braucht bald ein 24" MTB.
Im Rennen sind
Islabikes Creig 24 (128 / 58)
Kubikes 24 S (125 / 56)
Kubikes 24 L (133 / 60)
Early Rider 24 (127 / 67)

Die grosse minimale Innenbeiklänge bei Early Rider fällt auf.
Liegt das an der vermutlich längeren Gabel (die anderen haben 60 mm)?

Danke und viele Grüsse,
Tobias


----------



## Melrica1 (15. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, 
Hast du diesbezüglich zu dem Early Rider gegriffen?
Mir kommt die Kurbellänge mehr als Seltsam vor, 155mm ?????
Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (19. Oktober 2019)

Melrica1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hast du diesbezüglich zu dem Early Rider gegriffen?
> Mir kommt die Kurbellänge mehr als Seltsam vor, 155mm ?????
> Das passt irgendwie nicht zusammen meiner Meinung nach!



Falls es noch jemanden interssieren sollte, hier die Maße vom Pedal bis zur OK Sattel. Die Herstellerangabe mit der 155mm Kurbel passt.


----------



## kc85 (19. Oktober 2019)

Was nichts daran ändert, dass die Kurbel zu lang ist. Da gehört eher eine um die 140mm dran.

Man schaue sich nur den Abstand von Sattel und oberem Pedal an ... Ein gesunder Kniewinkel sieht anders aus.

kc85


----------



## Melrica1 (19. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Bilder, i denk da werd ich eher woanders zuschlagen, die Kurbel ist wirklich um einiges zu lang!


----------



## odolmann (4. November 2019)

Auf der Homepage von Early Rider stehen 63cm als minimale Innenbeinlänge:
https://earlyrider.com/products/trail-24

Kann man die Kurbel (leicht) tauschen gegen ein kürzeres Modell?

@julian1328 wie kommt dein Kind ergonomisch mit dem Bike klar? Ab welchem Alter bzw. welcher Größe ist es damit gefahren?


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. November 2019)

@julian1328 - kannst du mal bitte ein Foto machen wieviel Platz da noch für breitere Reifen wäre ?


----------



## afru (5. November 2019)

Ich hatte mir auch erst Gedanken gemacht wegen der 155er Kurbel und mein Sohn hat keine Probleme damit und fährt super obwohl gerade 123cm 
Umbau ist nicht nötig


----------



## julian1328 (7. November 2019)

@odolmann 
Mein Ältester ist jetzt 1,25 m groß, bekommt das Rad allerdings erst zu Weihnachten. Denke bezüglich Vorbau und Lenker wird da noch Optimierungsbedarf sein. Wenn man die Kurbel tauschen möchte muss man halt auch das Innenlager tauschen. Aber was alles nötig ist werde ich dann im Januar schauen, wenn er dann richtig damit fahren darf.  

@ehmm?? Hier ein Foto von der schmalsten Stelle an der Sitzstrebe. An den Kettenstreben ist deutlich mehr Platz.


----------



## afru (7. November 2019)

Vorbau habe ich auch einen kürzeren verbaut und einen FSA Carbonlenker mit Rise. Schicke morgen mal ein Foto


----------



## zr0wrk (8. November 2019)

julian1328 schrieb:


> Wenn man die Kurbel tauschen möchte muss man halt auch das Innenlager tauschen.


Nicht unbedingt. Aber unter Gewichtsaspekten ist das häufig sinnvoll, selbst ohne Kurbeltausch. Die verbauten Innenlager an den Kinderfahrrädern, die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind, waren alle sackschwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odolmann (8. November 2019)

Die Meinungen bzgl. Kurbellänge gehen ja doch weit auseinander - zunächst probieren und dann entscheiden kann man ja. Wenn man umbaut sehe ich momentan die VPACE Kinderkurbel für 129€, Kania (sieht ident aus) für 119€ oder eine von PLP / Pyro (Preis?) als mögliche Kandidaten in 135 bis 140mm. Oder gibt es Alternativen aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne (denn offenbar beziehen sowohl VPACE als auch Kania beim gleichen Hersteller) die man vielleicht schon für einen zweistelligen Betrag bekommt?


----------



## zr0wrk (8. November 2019)

odolmann schrieb:


> Die Meinungen bzgl. Kurbellänge gehen ja doch weit auseinander


Da bin ich überrascht. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ca. 10 % der Körpergröße konsensfähig sind, bei 1,14 m Kind also 114 mm Kurbel. Besser nähert man sich freilich über die Innenbeinlänge an, da sollten es dann eben besser 20 % sein. Diese Faustformel findet sich an vielen Stellen: www.ramlon-bikes.de


> Wenn man umbaut sehe ich momentan die VPACE Kinderkurbel, Kania (sieht ident aus) (...) als mögliche Kandidaten in 135 bis 140mm. Oder gibt es Alternativen aus dem Land der aufgehenden Sonne (denn offenbar beziehen sowohl VPACE als auch Kania beim gleichen Hersteller)?


Was? Kania-Kurbeln und VPace-Kurbeln sehen doch völlig verschieden aus und haben sogar verschiedene Lagerstandards (Vierkant vs. HT2). Zumindest, die die ich kenne.

*Kania*






*VPace*


----------



## odolmann (8. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Da bin ich überrascht. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ca. 10 % der Körpergröße konsensfähig sind, bei 1,14 m Kind also 114 mm Kurbel. Besser nähert man sich freilich über die Innenbeinlänge an, da sollten es dann eben besser 20 % sein. Diese Faustformel findet sich an vielen Stellen: www.ramlon-bikes.de


Ich meinte die Erfahrungen, also der eine findet es OK mit einer 155er Kurbel und der andere bezieht sich auf die 10% Regel



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was Kania-Kurbeln und VPace-Kurbeln sehen doch völlig verschieden aus und haben sogar verschiedene Lagerstandards (Vierkant vs. HT2). Zumindest, die die ich kenne.


Kania hat noch eine andere die ich meinte: https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-20-zoller/kurbel-direct-mount/290?c=45


----------



## nikkfuchs (8. November 2019)

Kania hat mittlerweile auch die Directmount Kurbel. 


			https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-20-zoller/kurbel-direct-mount/290?number=kaniacrank-DM-140-32%200,57%20kg&c=44


----------



## zr0wrk (8. November 2019)

odolmann schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Erfahrungen, also der eine findet es OK mit einer 155er Kurbel und der andere bezieht sich auf die 10% Regel


Hmmm, ja die Leute die das okay finden, sollten vielleicht selbst mal versuchen, eine Kurbel in einer Länge zu fahren, die 120 - 125 % ihrer Körpergröße beträgt. Ach, gibt's nicht? Warum nur? 

Ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Kurbel zu lang ist, ist dass die Kleinen oft oder gar immer im Stehen fahren.


> Kania hat noch eine andere die ich meinte (...)





nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Kania hat mittlerweile auch die Directmount Kurbel.


Ah, die ist dann neu. Hatten sie Anfang des Jahres noch nicht. Aber die VPace hat da zumindest das schönere Logo.


----------



## nikkfuchs (8. November 2019)

Die Kania ist auch seit Ewigkeiten nicht verfügbar - Vpace ist in allen Längen lagernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## julian1328 (8. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Aber unter Gewichtsaspekten ist das häufig sinnvoll, selbst ohne Kurbeltausch. Die verbauten Innenlager an den Kinderfahrrädern, die mir bis jetzt untergekommen sind, waren alle sackschwer.



Naja für das verbaute Power Spline Lager habe ich bisher noch keine passende kürzere Kurbel gefunden.


----------



## odolmann (8. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Aber die VPace hat da zumindest das schönere Logo.


Es gibt noch weitere Alternativen, aber leider nur in den USA verfügbar:
Brood Styx in 130mm (nur die Kurbeln) für 115$
Trailcraft in 127mm/140mm/152mm inkl. 26/28/30 oder 32er Blatt  für 159$

Gerade die Brood an die Spawn Bikes sieht wirklich gut aus


----------



## zr0wrk (8. November 2019)

julian1328 schrieb:


> Naja für das verbaute Power Spline Lager habe ich bisher noch keine passende kürzere Kurbel gefunden.


Sicher, dass das PowerSpline ist? Bei unserem T16 war da ein ISIS-Lager verbaut. Gut, dafür findet man jetzt auch nicht massig andere kurze Kurbeln. Aber es ließe sich ja eine alte ISIS-Kurbel kürzen. Die VPace-Kurbel aber wird z.B. gleich mit passendem HT2-Innenlager geliefert.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Ein deutliches Zeichen dafür, dass die Kurbel zu lang ist, ist dass die Kleinen oft oder gar immer im Stehen fahren.


Der Grund ist eher ein nach schwachsinnigen Regel eingestellter Sattel... So als im Sitzen muss der ganze Fuß den Boden berühren...


----------



## zr0wrk (8. November 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Der Grund ist eher ein nach schwachsinnigen Regel eingestellter Sattel... So als im Sitzen muss der ganze Fuß den Boden berühren...


Das gibt es sicher auch. Aber das lässt sich ja einfacher korrigieren als die Kurbellänge. Welches von beiden häufiger vorkommt?


----------



## delphi1507 (8. November 2019)

Wenn ich mir hier die Schulkinder anschaue... Ganz klar der Sattel... Da mag die zulange Kurbel dazukommen..., Aber die Situation wäre mit vernünftig eingestelltem Sattel eine andere... Wenn wir von Tourlängen mit unseren Kids erzählen ernten wir schon Mal Kopfschütteln, sehe ich dIe Räder der Kids weiß ich auch warum...


----------



## julian1328 (8. November 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das PowerSpline ist? Bei unserem T16 war da ein ISIS-Lager verbaut. Gut, dafür findet man jetzt auch nicht massig andere kurze Kurbeln. Aber es ließe sich ja eine alte ISIS-Kurbel kürzen. Die VPace-Kurbel aber wird z.B. gleich mit passendem HT2-Innenlager geliefert.



Laut der Homepage des Herstellers ist das Power Spline verbaut. Das scheint nicht kompatibel mit ISIS zu sein. Aber klar, wenn man zur VPace greift ist es nicht weiter dramatisch.


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2019)

Ich hab' mich die Tage hier auch schon mal dazu ausgelassen. Die kids fahren bei zu langen Kurbeln auch im vermehrt im Stehen, wenn der Sattel unten ist. Der Unterschied fällt sofort auch aus der Ferne auf. Man sieht auch schon aus Entfernung, ob eon Kind oder ein (nicht kleiner) Erwachsener auf dem bike sitzt....


----------

